# Gorilla Con, March 2004, Southeast Kansas



## varagon (Oct 30, 2003)

Greetings all, 

www.gorilla-con.com

The Southeast Kansas Gaming Guild is sponsoring a convention in our area. 

Some conventions in our area have gone under this year and we are planning the convention as a venue for gamers to get their con fix.

What we are planning: 

What: Gorrilla Con 
Time: March 12-14
Duration: 3 days!
Location: Pittsburg, Kansas. Southeast Kansas/ Southwest Missouri. 
Pittsburg State University Campus, Student Union. The student Union is a perfect location with many rooms available. View the upper floor where the con is going to be held at www.pittstate.edu/union
Events: We have several volunteer agents in our gaming guild, able to run official tournaments and events (MIB, Press Ganger, Instigator, RPGA DMs, and Fast Forward Entertainment). 
Games to include are: RPGA, Steve Jackson Games, Privateer Press WarMachine, Spy Craft, D&D, Deadlands, WarHammer, Star Wars D20, Classic Battletech, LARP, and Storyteller games among many others. 

We will be able to offer almost any type of game that people want to see run. We have access to good facilities. We just need people to attend. 

If anyone is interested or wants more information, don't hesitate to let me know. 

Gorilla Con is a free convention donating profits and donation to Habitat for Humanity

More information about our guild can be attained through our website. 

Lets hear some replies and keep the thread going! 

Ideally, I would like to know what area of the country you are from, and if this would be a good idea, along with the pros and cons.

Thanks, 

Robert Nolan 
arnolanATclassicnet.net 
www.gorilla-con.com
www.anglefire.com/theforce/sekgg


----------



## varagon (Nov 13, 2003)

*Gorilla Con, March 12-14 2004*

Gorilla Con is in full organizational swing and we need GMs and judges to run events.

If you run two or more events, you will receive a free T-shirt from Gorilla Con 2004.

Remember, entry is FREE!

We have also secured two vendors for the convention and Ed Cha at open world press has volunteered to donate some items!

What: Gorilla Con
Who: Southeast Kansas Gaming Guild
When: March 12-14
Where: Pittsburg, KS
Overman Student Center, Pittsburg State University

To run an event or to reserve a vendor table, email me directly.
Current web location: www.angelfire.com/theforce/sekgg
Coming soon: www.gorilla-con.com

Thanks!

Robert Nolan
Email:  arnolan (at) classicnet (dot) net


----------



## varagon (Nov 18, 2003)

We now have two vendors and some donated items for the silent auction and door prizes!

We need your participation!

Three days of gaming fun! Yes! Three days now!  

Admission is FREE!

GMs and Judges who run two or more games will receive a free T-shirt!

Contact me at the above address for more info!

Bob Nolan


----------



## Golem2176 (Nov 18, 2003)

Arizona stinks! We never have any conventions down here! And it takes me three month or more to save up to go to a convention. Even if I did save up, I wouldn't have _any_ money left over for any books that came out that month. (Not counting GenCon it would take me 7 months to get funds for airfare, lodging, admittance and a smattering of spending money)


----------



## varagon (Nov 26, 2003)

*Our website is up and running!*

The Gorilla Con website is now open to the public.

We are taking vendor registration as well as GM and Judge registrations and advertisement in the con book.

If you have any questions, visit our website at 
http://www.gorilla-con.com

or email us at
gorillacon@classicnet.net

Remember, running two or more events gets you a free T.Shirt, and those who preregister as GMs or players will receive a free ticket to be eligible for door prizes!

Thanks, and I hope to see you there!

Bob Nolan


----------



## varagon (Nov 26, 2003)

Golem2176 said:
			
		

> Arizona stinks! We never have any conventions down here! And it takes me three month or more to save up to go to a convention. Even if I did save up, I wouldn't have _any_ money left over for any books that came out that month. (Not counting GenCon it would take me 7 months to get funds for airfare, lodging, admittance and a smattering of spending money)




Sorry to hear that.  You might think about doing what a buddy and I did.  We started up our own gaming guild which now has 49 members, and started meeting once a month, offering more than six games at every meeting.  We then worked up to starting a convention!

If you have any questions on this, let me know!

Bob Nolan


----------



## Golem2176 (Dec 7, 2003)

I went to the next level! (haha) A friend and I would like to get involved with your convention and was wondering a few things. For starters I'd like to know the best website to go to to check out the lodging rates for the local area. Second is the convention in March or April? Also I'd like to point out that I have some D20 books I could donate to your cause. BTW, my friend could most likely be a GM for some of the campaigns. Now, I'm gettin' excited, I'm finally going to a convention!


----------



## varagon (Dec 7, 2003)

Golem2176 said:
			
		

> I went to the next level! (haha) A friend and I would like to get involved with your convention and was wondering a few things. For starters I'd like to know the best website to go to to check out the lodging rates for the local area. Second is the convention in March or April? Also I'd like to point out that I have some D20 books I could donate to your cause. BTW, my friend could most likely be a GM for some of the campaigns. Now, I'm gettin' excited, I'm finally going to a convention!




Golem,

That would be wondergul news indeed.  We have the information you need on our website.  Just go to the hotel listings and follow the link!  We are also supporting a local Habitat for Humanity, so any proceeds from the convention will go benefit HforH.

http://www.gorilla-con.com

check out our guild also!

http://www.angelfire.com/theforce/sekgg

If either of you or your friend are RPGA 3.5 herald level GMs and would be willing to run an RPGA living greyhawk game that would be cool.

Again, we have all our information on the website.

Thanks,

Bob Nolan


----------



## varagon (Dec 7, 2003)

Golem2176 said:
			
		

> I went to the next level! (haha) A friend and I would like to get involved with your convention and was wondering a few things. For starters I'd like to know the best website to go to to check out the lodging rates for the local area. Second is the convention in March or April? Also I'd like to point out that I have some D20 books I could donate to your cause. BTW, my friend could most likely be a GM for some of the campaigns. Now, I'm gettin' excited, I'm finally going to a convention!




Golem,

That would be wondergul news indeed.  We have the information you need on our website.  Just go to the hotel listings and follow the link!  We are also supporting a local Habitat for Humanity, so any proceeds from the convention will go benefit HforH.

http://www.gorilla-con.com

check out our guild also!

http://www.angelfire.com/theforce/sekgg

If either of you or your friend are RPGA 3.5 herald level GMs and would be willing to run an RPGA living greyhawk game that would be cool.

Again, we have all our information on the website.

Thanks,

Bob Nolan


----------



## varagon (Dec 29, 2003)

*updates*

We have added some new features to our website including paypal buttons, vendor and sponsor information, and downloadable flyers.

If anyone is interested in running games, we are giving away free t.shirts to those who register to run two or more events before February 1st!

Gorilla Con is coming!


----------



## Corinthi (Dec 30, 2003)

Do you have an Envoy running Wizkids Events yet? I'm the Central Region Level 5 Envoy which means Kansas falls under my consideration. If you don't already have someone running games, I'll see who I can roust up for you. I might even be able to talk my Wife into taking a trip up there.


----------



## varagon (Dec 30, 2003)

*Envoys*



			
				Corinthi said:
			
		

> Do you have an Envoy running Wizkids Events yet? I'm the Central Region Level 5 Envoy which means Kansas falls under my consideration. If you don't already have someone running games, I'll see who I can roust up for you. I might even be able to talk my Wife into taking a trip up there.



Jesse,

I have successfully contacted one person concerning WizKids events. Landon Alumbaugh has volunteered to run some MageKnight events, although nothing has been scheduled, as the grace period to schedule events through WizKids hasn't begun yet. 

Unfortunately, I have not been able to get any replies from any of the other Envoys in the area concerning Hero, Crimson Skies, and Mech clicks to run events.

Any help would be appreciated as we are planning on having a large turnout and myself and the other Con Admin want as many events planned as possible.

Don't forget, if you and your wife attend and you run two or more events and register your games before February 1st, you will recieve a free T.shirt and recieve a free ticket to be eligible for a door prize!

BTW, I think you may know a Rob Hicks, who recently moved to Fayateville?  He recently joined the SEKGG and I think he mentioned your name in passing as knowing you?

Let me know if you have any other questions.

Bob Nolan
www.gorill-con.com
gorillacon(AT)classicnet(DOT)net


----------



## Corinthi (Dec 30, 2003)

varagon said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, I have not been able to get any replies from any of the other Envoys in the area concerning Hero, Crimson Skies, and Mech clicks to run events.




I'll see what I can round up for you. I'd like to attend personally and get a chance to meet some Envoys from Kansas. One of my responsibilities is trying to find good Envoys to promote up the ranks. If I personally attend, I can easily run some HeroClix events, as that's my primary line. I'll need to find someone for Mechwarrior and Crimson Skies though. Haven't had the time to delve into those as much as I'd like.

Have you registered the convention with Wizkids yet? They'll send prize support and sanction the events for you. If not, Drop me an email and we'll see about working out the particulars.



			
				varagon said:
			
		

> BTW, I think you may know a Rob Hicks, who recently moved to Fayateville?  He recently joined the SEKGG and I think he mentioned your name in passing as knowing you?




Oddly enough, I am familiar with Mr. Hicks. He's a good guy, although any bad things he might say about me are all lies, viciously unfounded lies.


----------



## varagon (Dec 30, 2003)

Corinthi said:
			
		

> Have you registered the convention with Wizkids yet? They'll send prize support and sanction the events for you. If not, Drop me an email and we'll see about working out the particulars.



Yes I have.  I consider myself somewhat computer savvy, but had one heck of a time getting registered.  But that is all behind me now... 



			
				Corinthi said:
			
		

> Oddly enough, I am familiar with Mr. Hicks. He's a good guy, although any bad things he might say about me are all lies, viciously unfounded lies.



Glad to hear that...about both of you. 

BTW, the Little Rock Guild is welcome to come along and participate as well.  We could get them a couple of tables to try and recruit members if you would like.  One of the main goals of the SEKGG is to relate information and share resources among gaming organizations in the region.  It would be great to see something like Central Plains Regional Gaming Guild that has all of the local guilds as members, to try and unite and organize all gamers in the area.  If we can help you out any way and vice versa, let me know.  If you would like to join the SEKGG, go to the webpage and enter your email addy in the yahoo group section (www.angelfire.com/theforce/sekgg)  I would be happy to join your guild as well as long as there are no member fees! lol

Bob Nolan
Y! ranolan2000


----------



## Corinthi (Dec 30, 2003)

Currently there are member fees, although those will likely be abolished in this coming year. The LRGG completely fell by the wayside this year. It was primarily a vehicle to play Living City, and with the death of Living City, the LRGG lost all it's momentum. There's a handful of us who are trying to revitalize it as a broader spectrum venture, primarily for promoting new games and bringing gamers together, but it's tough going. 

If the LRGG survives, it'll do so in a rather different form than it is now.

Jesse


----------



## varagon (Dec 30, 2003)

Corinthi said:
			
		

> If the LRGG survives, it'll do so in a rather different form than it is now.
> Jesse



If there is anything we can do to help promote the LRGG down there, let me know. Or if you want to find out how we handle our guild I can help you out as well.

We would love to have you guys join us, as we have members in Kansas, Arkansas, Oklahoma, Indiana, Massachussetts, and New Jersey.  Currently, the SEKGG has 62 members from the region and beyond.  We have been doing official playtesting for various companies, inlcuding Fast Forward Entertainement, Open World Press, and currently Smirk and Dagger Games.  We have no dues and provide a monthly gaming venue for any and all people which draws over 20 people at a time where we run at least six games during a 10 hour period.  We also meet in Joplin, MO once every 3 months to help promote Quarterly Game Day at Changing Hands, which is a great time.

There is nothing like hijacking a thread, huh? 

Bob Nolan


----------



## Corinthi (Dec 30, 2003)

Eh, it's your thread to hijack as you see fit. I'll see if I can't drum you up some Wizkids volunteers. I appreciate the charity and want to help as I can. If I can attend, I'll see about getting together some extra swag for prize support/charity auction. 

Jesse


----------



## varagon (Feb 20, 2004)

*Gorilla Con (FREE) Player Registration Now Open*

Player registration for Gorilla Con in Pittsburg, KS, is now available and open.

Remember, Gorilla Con is a FREE convention sponsored by the Southeast Kansas Gaming Guild (SEKGG) being held on the campus of Pittsburg State Univeristy on March 12 -14th. We are raising money for Habitat for Humanity and have many, many, many great prizes and donations to give away!

Visit the website at www.gorilla-con.com for more information or email us gorillacon@classicnet.net 

Hope to see you there and welcome to the Jungle!


----------

